# Goldenrod Yellow '69 GTO... rare color?



## AZgoatguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone seen Goldenrod yellow on a GTO? Earlier I was reading GLITTERBUTT's thread where he is asking for feedback on how rare his non-Judge '69 goat might be in the Carousel Red paint. There were some good responses, and it got me wondering if the Goldenrod Yellow on my '69 goat coupe could be considered rare as well. I do know this color was 'special order' only on the GTO and therefore it would not be too common but I haven't seen this color on another goat, either in magazines or on web sites. And I haven't made the big shows. I have seen it on some number of Firebirds, where it was a standard color for a few years, and also on but a couple of other GM cars - one was a '69-70 442 and the other a '69-70 Gran Sport. So what do you think and what have you seen..., any other bright, bright yellow goats out there? 

Here's the car...
-1969 coupe, non-Judge
-Goldenrod Yellow #76, with black vinyl top
-Hide-a-way Headlight
-PS, PDB, Non-AC
-L74 400 RA III
-M21 4spd w/console
-G83 axle 4.88 (on the Build sheet, and under the car)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You know this thread is worthless without pictures, right?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> You know this thread is worthless without pictures, right?


:agree Absolutely.... 

Bear


----------



## AZgoatguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi guys,
Okay, you two are ganging up on me... ha. But I appreciate it, thanks for the posts. However, sorry to say, I don't have a single photo of the car. But, I scanned the Build Sheet and have attached it, hope it comes through and is readable. This will at least give you a picture of the car without actually seeing it. If you can read it, you'll see the car was built at the Arlington Plant and sold at Battjes Pontiac in Elkhart, IN. I bought it non-running but complete in 1987 as second owner but did not get into it right away. The car had been parked behind the owner's parents home since 1973. I started a restoration on it just a few years back but then got interrupted when wife and I moved to a new home, so it is still disassembled at this time, sitting in a corner of my shop and waiting for its turn (am in the middle of resto-rodding my high school ride - '36 Ford 3 window coupe). But what I did get done on the car was to rebuild the engine and also detail the frame/suspension with the body off. Doing that, I found the Build Sheet between the gas tank and the trunk pan. The engine had nothing broken and no spun bearings, so a quality rebuild was easy. I recall the rear-end having a big 'N' cast on top of the center (nodular) and 4-spider and coded for 3.55 gears. At the time, a very knowledgeable GTO friend told me that the 4.88 gears would have come in the trunk and then installed into the 4-series carrier at the dealership. I think this was true as well for the '67 Ram Air pieces, they came in the trunk for the dealer to install. Again, hope you can read the Build Sheet... can you believe this car was also ordered with a AM radio and a "reverb"... go figure! I really need to get this car done.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a really special car. Builit in Arlington - so was the Beast! Hey, we could be brothers... :cheers

Bear


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

The Arlington thing is a myth that was busted recently on Myth Busters, I believe. In fact they actually proved that the ones built in Arlington were actually the slowest, and not even real GTO's. They were actually rebadged Yugos that had been transported back in time by the SG1 team. ;-)


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

MickeyKelley said:


> The Arlington thing is a myth that was busted recently on Myth Busters, I believe. In fact they actually proved that the ones built in Arlington were actually the slowest, and not even real GTO's. They were actually rebadged Yugos that had been transported back in time by the SG1 team. ;-)


:agree EVRYBODY knows the KC cars are the fastest.....


----------



## AZgoatguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Whoa.... Yugos...?! Yeoweeee! Hey Bear - Bro - you gonna let MK get away with this? ha ha I've been looking at you guy's photos.... Bear, the Beast is some serious hardware... oh baaaby! And Rukee... you're killing me... a '65 with Cragar SS wheels... this is a blast from the past for me, as I put Cragar's on my '64 goat when I bought it in 1968 and kept them on it until 1978 when I switched over to a set of Rally I's - just love the Cragar wheel! Facn8me you got really sexy wheels and a drop-top '66... coool. And if you guys get on PY Forum checkout the great replies to my Goldenrod Yellow thread question there - super interesting. Later, Gary


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Shhhhhhhhh..... Yeah, I know all about the Mythbusters thing with the Yugos and all... That was just a cover story to throw people off the track and try to preserve the planet, and our very existence. You see, Arlington cars are dangerous, far more dangerous than folks realize... It's a carefully guarded secret that the same scientists who seeded the Yugo cover-up story along with all the carefully crafted evidence to support it in order to throw off wannabe "researchers" like Mythbusters, had made some calculations and arrived at a very alarming discovery themselves. That discovery was this: if, just if, by some random chance a critical number of more than 10.37543921 Arlington-built GTO's were to simultaneously 1) all be oriented at a right angle to the earth's rotational axis 2) also be exactly 90 degrees away from the sun with respect to the planetary solar orbit and 3) all go to WOT whilst so oriented... well, the combined generated torque would be sufficient to permanently alter the earth's axis of rotation, causing it to spin in such a way that the same side of the planet would always face the sun. Life on the sunward side would cook away into solar crispiness while life on the opposite side would deep-freeze into oblivion. So the cover story about the Yugos was spread and supporting evidence fabricated and seeded in an attempt to prevent such an event. It was the only way.

At first they thought that if they could find 487,845.1893 chevys that could generate approximately 1/500,000,000th the torque of an Arlington GTO, they could counteract the effect if they could align them in an opposite orientation and have them all simlultaneously go to WOT. It turned out to be an impossible task because 1) intelligence of the average bow-tie boy prevents acheiving the required level of coordination, despite their proclivity for lemming-like "me too" behavior and 2) they're still looking for the first chevy that can make that much torque 

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Open the garage door Bear.....I think the fumes are getting to ya! :rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Never mind the cars......I think TEXANS are dangerous!!!!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Should californian's really be allowed to think?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Never mind the cars......I think TEXANS are dangerous!!!!


Count on it, brother... :cheers

Bear


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

Bear, I like you and the way you think. Ever get to new Braunfels, we gotta get together for a beer. My treat.


----------



## AZgoatguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Ahhhhhh, the 'Yugo Myth'.... I never knew. (love it)

I have a Chevelle buddy who thinks Goats are only good for sucking in the exhaust fumes of a big-block Chevy (duh...) and he still holds a grudge for the blasphemy I performed on a '66 El Camino... take a look at the album I put placed on my profile and let me know what you think. I think my actions elevated this car to a level where angels sing, far far beyond its pitiful and most humble origins. And let me know too if you are able to view the photos.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

AZgoatguy said:


> Ahhhhhh, the 'Yugo Myth'.... I never knew. (love it)
> 
> I have a Chevelle buddy who thinks Goats are only good for sucking in the exhaust fumes of a big-block Chevy (duh...) and he still holds a grudge for the blasphemy I performed on a '66 El Camino... take a look at the album I put placed on my profile and let me know what you think. I think my actions elevated this car to a level where angels sing, far far beyond its pitiful and most humble origins. And let me know too if you are able to view the photos.


I can only see the lumina pics, the other folders appear to be empty.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

MickeyKelley said:


> Bear, I like you and the way you think. Ever get to new Braunfels, we gotta get together for a beer. My treat.


Deal. :cheers Same for you if you ever get "sentenced" to the Dallas area.

Bear


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Shhhhhhhhh..... Yeah, I know all about the Mythbusters thing with the Yugos and all... That was just a cover story to throw people off the track and try to preserve the planet, and our very existence. You see, Arlington cars are dangerous, far more dangerous than folks realize... It's a carefully guarded secret that the same scientists who seeded the Yugo cover-up story along with all the carefully crafted evidence to support it in order to throw off wannabe "researchers" like Mythbusters, had made some calculations and arrived at a very alarming discovery themselves. That discovery was this: if, just if, by some random chance a critical number of more than 10.37543921 Arlington-built GTO's were to simultaneously 1) all be oriented at a right angle to the earth's rotational axis 2) also be exactly 90 degrees away from the sun with respect to the planetary solar orbit and 3) all go to WOT whilst so oriented... well, the combined generated torque would be sufficient to permanently alter the earth's axis of rotation, causing it to spin in such a way that the same side of the planet would always face the sun. Life on the sunward side would cook away into solar crispiness while life on the opposite side would deep-freeze into oblivion. So the cover story about the Yugos was spread and supporting evidence fabricated and seeded in an attempt to prevent such an event. It was the only way.
> 
> At first they thought that if they could find 487,845.1893 chevys that could generate approximately 1/500,000,000th the torque of an Arlington GTO, they could counteract the effect if they could align them in an opposite orientation and have them all simlultaneously go to WOT. It turned out to be an impossible task because 1) intelligence of the average bow-tie boy prevents acheiving the required level of coordination, despite their proclivity for lemming-like "me too" behavior and 2) they're still looking for the first chevy that can make that much torque
> 
> Bear



Bear. That was a tome of epic and wondrous proportions. Such colorfully descriptive and scientifically technical observations. Good stuff.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm biased to fremont, cali cars.  (My LeMans) lol


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Bear
You should probably keep that under wraps before the government tries to imply an excessive torque tax on all of us GTO owners


----------

